# Hey, Seattle! How's that $15 minimum wage working out for ya?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another socialist success I tell you.



> The American Enterprise Institute blog reveals the not very surprising news that 10 months into Seattle's radical experiment of boosting the minimum wage to $15 an hour over a period of years, the city has suffered the worst job losses since the Great Recession.


Blog: Hey, Seattle! How's that $15 minimum wage working out for ya?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Oregon just passed the same law... :rant:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Oregon just passed the same law... :rant:


That is the progressive matra. If it does not work, expand.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I can only hope that the city council members that voted for this find themselves unemployed real soon.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

why should anyone go to school to get a good job when they can make a career flipping a burger at McDonald's


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> I can only hope that the city council members that voted for this find themselves unemployed real soon.


Socialists will not admit failure or defeat. Those responsible are only ever promoted, and the blame passed on to a patsy group. Then, they try again and go bigger!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Socialists will not admit failure or defeat. Those responsible are only ever promoted, and the blame passed on to a patsy group. Then, they try again and go bigger!


Yep, plus it gives them permission to push new legislation requesting additional tx $ to implement more restrictions on citizens in order to fix the problem that they created. A win-win in their eyes.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Realy thats even higher then Sweden! I think a unskilled youth gets payed around $10-12/h over here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Progressive/liberals never understand what they are doing is wrong, only that they have not been able to do enough of it yet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If I were a business owner and I was ordered to pay 15.00 per hour to an entry level employee I would implement an immediate hiring freeze and begin the process of relocating my business to a red state.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I dont get the idea with min wage laws, its self regulating if you dont pay well enough you loose skilled labour. Being forced to pay a certian amount even to a person that only collects boogers all day is absurd, if you do a good job your employer will notice it and if not you quit and get another job.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

More brilliant ideas in the land of the lost. When will they bring back the idea of the trillion dollar coin?

Obama Admin Drafted Memos on Trillion-Dollar Coin During Debt Ceiling Showdown | Mediaite


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Another socialist success I tell you.
> 
> Blog: Hey, Seattle! How's that $15 minimum wage working out for ya?


nobody is even getting $15 yet except in Seatac, where only a limited few get it. For those that don't know Seatac is a suburb between Seattle and Tacoma and gets most of its money from the airport and tourist passing through. businesses are all clustered around the airport. 
What they are not saying in this is that many law offs also occurred because Obama care. With small companies closing because they pay out more to the employees than they make in profit they can't stay in business. 
Like it or not, our economy is still struggling after 2008 and any hit like this is going to cause problems.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Everyone forgets that the real losers in the 15$ an hour min wage are the retired folks on a fixed income that worked all their lives and probably never made 15$ an hour even on a good job. They are stranded at a mere percentage of what they EARNED in the past, and are forced to live on it during the future. Those that started working before/or at the start of the minimum wage are earning a percentage of less than 1.25$ and will now be forced to pay 15$ for any service. Is there any wonder why Old Folks can have their Meds, or Food, or Lights and heat? It shall really be an eye opener when the 401K folks without any sponsored form of retirement have to survive on the process. Work 40 years and what do you end up with making 5% a year? What do you think 2.50$ an hour will get you in a 15$ an hour society? I guess it depends on which side of the pillow you wake up on, as to where your sympathies lie.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

The way I see it, if minimum wage is raised to $15, everywhere, then everyone who is currently making more than minimum will have to get a proportional raise or close to it. Otherwise people will be quitting to go do a cake job or go on strike. Prices of everything will go up to compensate, resulting in everyone being right back at square one with people crying about minimum is not a living wage again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's called pay compression. My employer keeps raising the starting pay to bring in new employees and compete with other employers in the region. They have not funded a commensurate pay plan and this has resulted in over a 15.00 an hour starting wage and people who have over 20 years service make a couple dollars an hour more. Great incentive to hire on but no future at all. It is inherently unfair as well.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Carmax did that a couple years ago. When I started with them, starting pay for a green tech was $13.50, then they raised it to $14.50. When they did that I was at $14.97 and I started at $13.50. The raise amount you get is a percentage of your current pay. It's usually close to 50 cents. I got a raise to $15.51 after the start pay. Guys that started within a year of the raise, got a dollar more, the rest of us didn't. So I was making just a tad bit more than some of the still newish guys. And they pay cap there is $22 or $23.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Today I was the highest paid employee of the company, tomorrow I can get paid more to ask you if you want fries with that order. Would you like to tell me what 30 years of labor and sacrifice was worth?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

15 bucks for minimum wage!?! That's crazy! How much is a burger gonna cost when McWedny Queens has to pay that much? How much will wally world raise their prices? All this accomplished was passing the wage increase onto the customer and ultimately onto the employee that was whining in the first place.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally I consider employment a contract so really the government should only be deciding its own offerings.

None the less Unions and minimum wage laws improve the quality of life, earning potentials of previously workingclass folks that were abused by their employers which lead to the labour movement. These min wage laws are a way of bottoming out the non-unionized fields so that people have an advantage from working as opposed to being unemployed.

It also ties into the cost of living. For politicans of course when you have large low income populations eaking out a endsmeat with working more than one job, it has residual effects, that people are more likely to vote for you if you are making them more money and improving their quality of life.

We see this around the world with early introductions of socialist systems, chavez, saddam, hitler, the list goes on and on. Sadly most of these improvements on quality of life met with opposing movements that led to great hardship. People tend to focus on the big failures rather than the successes of antipoverty programs. The thing is these leaders grew up with nothing, lived hard lives as impoverished, in military roles, and rose to the top of their states, this contrast greatly from capitalist system where often it is people who have lived privileged rich lives that end up making rules in a system that benefits the rich and keeps the poor in poverty. 


What an increased minimum wage really means is that the bottom gets moved up, the people who use service industries consumption goes down or their quality of life lowers a little, while business owners who keep to good business models should thrive and survive as always, money for the rich isn't a factor as long as they still have reasonable gains they are still living way better than the average person so cutting in on their profits doesn't make any real difference, money is simply power at those levels.


The real issue is that there may be fewer jobs, and more competition for previously non-subsistence employment, or slum work. It is ridiculous that people can work 40 hour weeks and still be in poverty dependent on food stamps.


Someone typing on a keyboard has a way easier job than someone who is flipping burders infront of a grease vat. The earning potentials are however much different when you consider traders vs. fast food employees. The fast food employee is actually doing harder labour, but the trader is doing skilled labour, which required training. Since training isn't free there is a barrier to capabilty, it also takes more specialized intelligence, so people are being paid more for their intelligence capability and knowledge as opposed to hardship. Do people who endure hardship labour deserve to earn more certainly if they are breaking themselves and barely able to survive.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

When I started in the giant mining tire factory it was at $14 per hour. The pay progression was every 25 weeks to top out. it took 3 years to get there. I busted my ass for $14 per hour.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Out of curiosity I looked up the minimum wage in Texas. $7.25 an hour. That's $13,920 a year pre tax. It would be dang hard to live on that! The best bet is to not work a minimum wage job if you can avoid it. In my area there are jobs available for much more with the only requirement being a ged. Problem is that many folks nowadays aren't willing to work that hard and settle for less.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've kicked this "minimum wage dead horse" around a time or two. 

First, any setting of wages by government should be illegal. 

Second, if you are trying to raise yo chillens and keep yo baby mama fat dumb and happy in Hair weaves and a pile of Hoo Hoo's and R-ah Cee Colas, on min wage, you're a dumbass.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Unfortunately inflation is a must to pay our debt. 15 an hour is just the start. My dads first job was 1.35 my first job non farm was 5 then 7.50 then 10. My daughter started making 14.35 less than a year ago and she got a .40 cent raise. 

I told my dad this and he said the most he ever made was 12 per hour.

We advertised last year for a start position at 12 and no body showed up. 15 and several showed up. All the girls in our office are making 20.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...if you are trying to raise yo chillens and keep yo baby mama fat dumb and happy in Hair weaves and a pile of Hoo Hoo's and R-ah Cee Colas, you're a dumbass.


LMAO! Only if they try to do it on minimum wage! You got the accent mostly right, except it's "hurr weev"...

Slippy/Cruz 2016


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you are 20 years old and making minimum wage there have been more than a few *bad choices* in your life. If you are 30 years old or older making minimum wage you are a *certified loser.* You are a waste of air and your parents should throw you out of their basement with extreme prejudice. Minimum wage is for *kids* starting out in the workforce.* Minimum wage should never be "Livable"*. People making minimum wage still rely on their parents for the "livable" part because *they are children*. The government has *NO BUSINESS* telling a private sector company how much they should pay a *douchebag*. The economy will determine the value of a loser who never stayed with a job long enough to establish him/herself as a *valuable asset* that is worth paying more to *retain*.

Life has handed all of us lemons. I got plowed head on by a drunk driver in 1994 and still have neurological and physical deficits that would certainly qualify me for disability but I work. I work every chance I get. When I'm off I work on the farm. I work on my house, I work on my friend's house. I work on my relationships, I work on bettering myself. We are genetically designed to work at something. When I retire I will work. I will work every day to make the world a better place than I found it. I will work until I die. There is enough time for rest when I am dead.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

^^^ Ammendment: Slippy/CSI 2016 ^^^


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> ^^^ Ammendment: Slippy/CSI 2016 ^^^


Amendment II

CSI-Tech/Slippy 2016.

(I want to be the Constitutional Conservative version of Joe Biden and go around saying stupid shit...kinda like I do now on Prepper Forums! :Confuse:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Amendment II
> 
> CSI-Tech/Slippy 2016.
> 
> (I want to be the Constitutional Conservative version of Joe Biden and go around saying stupid shit...kinda like I do now on Prepper Forums! :Confuse:


Now there is a ticket I could vote for with a clear conscience...


----------



## Attaboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Well said csi tech. If and when this goes nation wide the effects will be the oppsite of what is attempted to be accomplished. Example: The biggest cost to a fast food restaurant is it's employees with out a doubt between, wages, benifits, and law suites. So when you go to McDonalds now and order from the ever shrinking dollar menu, soon that will be the 3er4 dollar menu so then that means the oeople that go there will either go elsewhere or just pack a lunch which means, now the McDonalds that was employing 20 people now only employs 10. So what is the next step to raise unemployment to a comfortable wage? I am of the opinion this will eventually cause us to go to more of a automated world meaning you go to McDonalds and enter your order then swipe your card and your food will just appear 30 secs later. If I owned a fast food business I would be looking at long term, machines don't call out sick, have personal issues, show up hung ovef. Just a thoughtghe initial investment would be far greater but long term I would think it could pay off. Point bding. I zgree with Csi tech completely, when i was in high school years ago I made minimum wage, during the week, in the eveni gs but my weekend job paid slightly more. It just seems as if everyone is getting soft.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I was 15 I worked at a record store in a mall. I started off working in a restaurant in the same mall. The first job was minimum wage (2.35 per hour woo hoo!) It was gas, date, cigarette, beer, record money. I bought my first guitar amp on credit at 16 with my parents cosigning. I made a few bucks in a pick up band in Memphis to supplement my day job. I drove an insured, crappy VW Kharmann Ghia until I graduated. I also unloaded semis for a construction company in the summer. 

When I was a child I thought as a child, I acted like a child. When I became a man I put aside childish things. I took the oath, put to sea and left home for good. I never made anything close to minimum wage again. I make what I am worth now. I make the top end of what a Cop in my region makes. I don't play video games that replace reality with a fantasy and I don't call a plumber for a leaky faucet. It is absolutely pitiful how people are choosing to live anymore.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Economically, Historically, Scientifically and Realistically, the most ridiculous post in a while. (See below)



Will2 said:


> Personally I consider employment a contract so really the government should only be deciding its own offerings.
> 
> None the less Unions and minimum wage laws improve the quality of life, earning potentials of previously workingclass folks that were abused by their employers which lead to the labour movement. These min wage laws are a way of bottoming out the non-unionized fields so that people have an advantage from working as opposed to being unemployed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear Will2:
Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot?
(And I'm not speaking of drinking and dancing.)
I know I'm new, but is this the "Devil's Advocate" job you have, to present this type of assumed logic?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Dear Will2:
> Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot?
> (And I'm not speaking of drinking and dancing.)
> I know I'm new, but is this the "Devil's Advocate" job you have, to present this type of assumed logic?


:joyous:

Correction my good man, Will2 didn't score high enough on the entrance exam for the "devil's advocate" position. His score firmly placed him in the position of "Village Idiot". We told him that we were increasing the pay from $0.00 to $0.00 X Infinity and he jumped all over it like a BlackLivesMatter crowd on some new AirJordans...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Just some quick research using the Bureau of Labor statistics website for Jan '14 - Dec'15 Unemployment rate, Unemployed, Participant, Labor Force.

All of them reflect a trend that supports the argument that something is not right in Seattle since about April.

Interpretations can vary. These are not seasonally adjusted.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Isn't it weird. It's as if 40,000 people were magically employed in February 2015 in Seattle.


----------



## Attaboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Cookin the books...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Growing up I used to bust my ass on a farm for 40 hours to take home $100.

No hombres que no habla ingles either.

Burger flippers would not have lasted the morning........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Attaboy said:


> Well said csi tech. If and when this goes nation wide the effects will be the oppsite of what is attempted to be accomplished. Example: The biggest cost to a fast food restaurant is it's employees with out a doubt between, wages, benifits, and law suites. So when you go to McDonalds now and order from the ever shrinking dollar menu, soon that will be the 3er4 dollar menu so then that means the oeople that go there will either go elsewhere or just pack a lunch which means, now the McDonalds that was employing 20 people now only employs 10. So what is the next step to raise unemployment to a comfortable wage? I am of the opinion this will eventually cause us to go to more of a automated world meaning you go to McDonalds and enter your order then swipe your card and your food will just appear 30 secs later. If I owned a fast food business I would be looking at long term, machines don't call out sick, have personal issues, show up hung ovef. Just a thoughtghe initial investment would be far greater but long term I would think it could pay off. Point bding. I zgree with Csi tech completely, when i was in high school years ago I made minimum wage, during the week, in the evenings but my weekend job paid slightly more. It just seems as if everyone is getting soft.


We used to go to McDonalds as kids, only when it was REALLY TOO COLD to be outside ( << - 0 oF), we made fires in the woods , made cabins, and had snow shelters. We would buy a burger and large coke at McDs. Sit in the back and add some vodka to the coke, then flip the pickles from the burgers to the ceiling, where they stuck. :excitement:

We were boys on the WOODS. NOT boys in the HOOD!!!
I go to McDs ONLY when starving only now, "here's you food dude......." $15/hr..........


----------

